# Baked In An Egg



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I've had this idea for the Easter dinner of baking little cakes in empty egg shell. I'm not even sure what kind of batter to put it in. Could it even be done? I would appreciate any suggestion and advice. 


Thanks!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I would think it might be hard to spoon it out, without breaking the shell...but if you really wanted to, you could do it. Just prop the shells up in a mini muffin pan.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hum, I'd be scared about complaints when someone eats the shell and all. Yes, people are dumb, but theres some very realistic fakes out there and someone is going to think it's a fake shell and bite into it.

For another idea (which I'm using this Easter) check out Martha. She bakes a mini cake in an egg shaped pan. Coats the back with white fondant. Flips it over and xxxsugars the leveled off top heavily (so the whole things white). Scoops out a small round of cake and fills it with lemon curd (yolk). Plate it with a light fruit coulis and fine diced fruit. 

LOOKS GREAT! Just like a real egg...this is going to be a real attention grabber (looks like a real egg)! I can't wait!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I thought if I buttered the inside of the shell, it would not stick once the cake was cooked then I could just break the shell and remove the cake without problem. 

Momoreg thanks for the muffin tin idea, I hadn't thought of that. Would be a lot more stable then proping them on a ball of aluminium foil.

Wendy, not to worry about complains I'm just doing it for my family. Of course I'll try it out first. I'll check out Martha's recipe. 

If it doesn't work, I'll make chocolate tartelettes and with a small coconut nest on top with a mini candy eggs....

Thanks for your help.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hmm that gets me thinking.. Iza, I wonder if instead of a cake you could make a custard or something and line the inside of the egg with something that hardens. You could then peel the egg before you presented it. WOuldn't it be cool to make creme caramel this way? Of some kind of chocolaty moussy thing with a hard white chocolate shell? etc.etc. 

But then again, I'm clueless when it comes to pastry...


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Iza,

Aluminum foil works too. Sometimes I use the muffin pan with crunched up foil. It really depends on your situation. Whatever works best.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I've made chawan mushi, a Japanese savoury custard, in egg shells. You need very small spoon and lots of egg holder, I stabilised the egg on a bit of rice. It is very good and visually appealing. You can used the egg box to hold the egg since it is cook in a water bath.


This time I only want the shape of the egg. I’ll experiment tomorrow, see if I can get nice results.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

At the bakery I used to work at we did creme brulee in the shells. We served them in the shell with tiny spoons at an American Liver Foundation charity event. It worked well except ...yes a few stupids ate the shell and all. 

eeyore


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I did a prototype and it wasn't bad but I gave in to an egg pan in the end. Found one on sale by chance today and thought Wendy was right, about it being easier. I did some chocolate one today. I'll try the vanilla lemon variation tomorrow.


P.S. Eeyore I can't believe someone would really eat the egg shell...


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I bought my egg pans from Wilton...but I saw really great ones at William Sonoma this week. They want $28.00 for them...(no wonder why they had tons still in stock) I'm waiting for next Monday...hope their on sale!!!really cheap would be nice....   

P.S. People can be amazingly dumb....but sometimes it's our fault for making thing look so real and too good


----------

